# Meridian Energy Electric Car Trial



## Wingnut (May 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Has anyone heard any more information regarding Meridian Energy's Electric Car Trial? 
I saw the announcement by Meridian on TV in August last year, that they planned to start a trial earlier this year. 
A quick Web surf brings up very little detailed info. 
At the Energy Efficiency and Conservation Authority Conference in April this year, Meridian Energy's electric vehicle programme leader, K-J Kells gave a presentation (Presentation details here: http://www.eeca.govt.nz/renewable-energy/biofuels/biofuels-conference-08/presentations.htmlhttp://www.eeca.govt.nz/eeca-library/renewable-energy/biofuels/summary/k-j-kells-08.pdf ) but gave no definite details on trial commencement.
I for one would be most interested in being involved in any trial involving EV's, as I am sure most of you would too!

Cheers Chris.


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

Im not sure about there trials but my latest meridian bill had a brouchure and a section of it was talking about "Who Killed the Electric Car".


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi

I was talking to an environmental consultant who had been talking to the folks in the Meridian electric transportation planning section. The stunning thing that this guy said is that they have _six people_ working on EVs and electric transportation projects. They also expect that all EVs will be coming into the country from overseas and don't anticipate that homegrown or commercial conversions will have any place in the electrification of the country's vehicle fleet. I was gob-smacked to hear that. I don't expect that everyone drives around in a home-spun, backyard conversion, but I would have thought there was some place for domestic conversions, especially commercial projects. We didn't import LPG cars in the 1970's and 1980's during the high oil prices and supply interruptions, we converted cars already in the country.

I've never bought a new car in my life. I don't think that will change just because they start offering new electric cars, and I expect that lots of folks are in the same boat. Most folks can't justify a new car, and that won't be getting any easier with the credit squeeze we are in now.

The Meridian EV trial seems to be stalled due to a lack of production electric cars to use in it. It is likely to announced that it will be postponed.

I see that the Mitzubishi MiEV Colt is going to be the first production electric car available in Australasia. A shipment of 5000 units is proposed for Australia next year. Toyota is setting up an assembly plant in Australia for Hybrid Camry production next year with Federal Government assistance. No announcement as to whether New Zealand will get any EVs or hybrid production lines in that timeframe.


----------

